# Problems with SATA Disk Drive (software or hardware)[SOLVED]

## ]Trix[

I have almost new Seagate 250GB hard disk drive which started to act really wierd. 

It gets unmounted at least two times a day...

Kernel output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan 24 19:10:02 cucamonga ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90000 action 0x2 frozen
> 
> Jan 24 19:10:02 cucamonga ata1: hard resetting port
> ...

 

After manually mounting it I get this output in kern.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan 24 22:14:53 cucamonga kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
> 
> Jan 24 22:14:53 cucamonga EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
> ...

 

What could be the reason for this to happen? Hardware or software?

----------

## didymos

What's the SATA controller in the machine?

----------

## ]Trix[

ABIT NF7-S v2 Motherboard:

RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

And this is dmesg output at boot time:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libata version 2.00 loaded.
> 
> sata_sil 0000:01:0b.0: version 2.0
> ...

 

----------

## ]Trix[

SOLVED: The main reason for disk trouble was corruputed PSU cable... I have changed the PSU and now it works like a charm.

----------

